# DNP Cycle Log... Again ;)



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello guys. Started my DNP cycle last night. Going to be doing 500mg a day for 25 days. Preloaded with 500mg last night in order to get the "optimal" blood level faster. Well there is no maximum blood level but it basically stops increasing after 7-8 days at the same dosage according to a chart I saw. This is my third run, don't hate for preloading I know I'm able to handle 500mg a day for a few weeks. In September I went from 260-231 in 19 days and ended up at 224.8 after water retention was lost. A while ago I injured my should pretty badly and was out the gym for a while, was depressed and I got fatter than I've ever been. DNP gave me a major kickstart at getting the body I used to have. I'm about there already. I've only put 5lbs on since then and I'm starting this cycle at 231lbs. Goal is to get to 200. Not sure if the fat will come off as fast because I'm not nearly as fat as I was the first time. We'll see. Low carb diet, basically same gym routine just light weight high reps and shorter cardio. 1800cals a day. Getting ready for my first cycle a few months down the road so I really wanna lower my body fat so the the gear can work its magic. (With the proper diet and hard work of course) I figure I was maybe 19-20% at roughly 260lbs and now I figure I'm 14-15% at 230. Will post pictures of both weights when I have enough posts to do so. Lol. But the purpose of this is to get used to logging things for my own future reference and other people's references. 

Day 1
So I took two 250mg pills of crystal DNP last night then went to go train. I preloaded because I know I can handle 500mg a day and I want to get that optimal blood level as soon as possible. Hopefully I don't get flamed for that. I know my body and how I react to these dosages. I was able to get a full normal workout in, probably my last one for a while because I was sweating more than normal already and I really don't want to overdo training because I understand how dangerous that CAN be if proper steps are not taken. But yeah my workout was as normal as can be, with more sweating. Went home and drank a protein shake and went to bed. Forgot about how vicious the night sweats are, and it's only just the beginning. Warned my girlfriend that the sweat is coming back. Lol. Can't believe I'm doing this again. Misery is well on its way! 

Day 2
Took 250mg pill this morning and I just took my second pill of the day, 12 hours after my first dose. I will continue to take 500mg split into AM/PM doses for the following 23 days. As I said above, I want to get to 200 lbs by the end of this. If I get the same results as last time it will be easy, but like I said I'm not sure I'll be able to because I'm far less fat. Still have a decent amount of fat so we shall see. Already felt the heat a little bit, how quickly I forgot about the night sweats. Lol. Today was my day off. I do 4 days on, 1 day of rest. Light cardio each training day. If anyone can think of a better split for my training, I'm all ears! Normal day, sitting here about to go to bed feeling very warm. I moved my bed next to the window and I plan on keeping it open all night with no blankets on. (It's about 20 degrees Fahrenheit here) I will check back in tomorrow! Leg day baby! 

Feel free to ask questions, and share your results if you're currently running DNP. By the way I'm 22 years old and 5'10". Always had a large muscular frame, I'd like to think I'm a lot leaner than you guys would imagine an average height guy at 230lbs. Gonna try and post a lot tonight so I can post progress pictures soon. Stay tuned guys! Thank you for reading!


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 6, 2017)

Good luck man. 500 for me after a week is hell. I also see your calories are very low. Are you running an EC stack to help out?


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hmmm. Interesting. Would you really call 1800 "very" low? I know it's absolutely a deficit but I didn't think it was that bad. Last cycle I did not keep count of my calories. And no I wasn't planning on EC stack because I've read ephedra can cause false positives for Methamphetamine on urine tests and I'm on probation. I do take probably 600mg of caffeine spaced out throughout the day in 200mg pill form. That keeps me energized enough to do daily tasks and get to the gym when I need to according to my regimen. I guess I just get used to the sides, I'm lucky for that! What would you recommend calories at, I'm curious. If I feel malnourished and low energy I'll certainly bump it up because I don't want anything to go wrong.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 6, 2017)

well i dont want to tell you where your calories should be at because i'm sure you know your body. I weight 195 and at 1800 calories on dnp it would be low for me especially trying to train 6 times a week. I say just start then and reassess depending on how you feel. by the way, and this is with no science or education on this, but just from personal experience, i take at least 25mg of ephedra every day and ive taken two 10-panel urine tests while on it and it has never come up. EC stack can help a little more than just caffeine alone and i think when you are sacrificing so much to be on DNP, you should get all the help you can to achieve your goal.


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 6, 2017)

You're just a little heavier than I am and I also lift 6 days per week for 1:30-2 hours per training session. I'm also moving down to between 1500-1800 calories from my usual 1985. That 1985 was derived from the ketogains calculator with a 25% deficit. I'm only on D4, but so far, it's not been too bad for me. Could be the water and fat keeping me satiated.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 7, 2017)

DAY 3:
Sitting in the locker room drenched after my workout, gonna write this while cool down and dry off. Did legs and abs. Did 10 minutes of inclined walking at 10.0 incline 3.5 mph. Wanted to shoot for 20 but I was feeling tired after 10 and I didn't want to wear my legs out before I trained them. Had nearly the same energy levels, in fact I think mentally I was able to go harder because I know I have that extra push from DNP helping me lose weight. Motivated me to do more in a way. Kept all exercises at 3-4 sets, 15-20 reps depending how I felt. I did leg curls, leg extensions, leg press, squats, calf extension, hip adduction and abduction, and this glute machine because a very fine woman was on the other one right next to it. Lol. I feel like I'm forgetting an exercise or two... I'm only down 1.8 pounds so far in three days, well two if you want to get technical. Which seems low because my last cycle I was losing 1.5-2 every single day. I suppose it's still very early to tell. I have faith it's coming though! Heat is getting intense. I had a GREAT workout (despite hating leg day) and I'm beat. Sipping my protein shake then I'm gonna go home and relax and go to sleep. Back to the fun muscle groups for a few days starting tomorrow  Thanks for checking in! Will update tomorrow. As always, stay safe and feel free to post any comments or questions! 

Ron I'm gonna play it safe on the ephedra, can't risk losing everything I've worked hard for. Thank you for your input though! 

Retro I'm still feeling fine. We'll see though! I wouldn't mind bumping up a few hundred extra calories I really don't think it would impact the results of this cycle very much.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 8, 2017)

Day 4. Heat is turning up!! My workouts are suffering. I usually can push through them but today my stomach hurt really bad. 99% sure it's due to me taking a lot of caffeine. It's a very specific feeling which is why I think that. My scale is broken as I just found out so I'm going to go out and purchase another one tomorrow. Will start including weight in my updates. Also will probably start updating every other day or every third day as nothing is very exciting right now. But anyways, I did ten minutes of light cardio, which I felt was a stretch due to how I felt. Just a few typical shoulder exercises, keeping weight light and reps high. I was arguing with my girlfriend the whole time I was there so my focus and training intensity were shot. Leaving my phone in the locker room from now on because I can't afford to have my training sessions lacking of something so trivial. Thanks to anyone following. Will check in soon!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 11, 2017)

Still following keep the updates coming


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 11, 2017)

The last few days haven't been very exciting, that's why I was holding off on posting. I'm in that DNP Limbo where you aren't really losing much weight but still sweating like crazy. I think the weight is finally starting to come off, and in my experience once it starts it's very consistent until I end my cycle. We shall see. Strength and stamina is seriously down. Girlfriend can't stand to sleep next to me. No sex because she's pregnant and I've told her I'm taking DNP, lord knows what that yellow splooge could do. Kind of scary to think about. But yeah, nothing out of the ordinary. Currently at 226.4 so I'm down roughly 5 pounds. If I start losing at the same rate I did last cycle I'll be beyond satisfied. (1.5-2lbs every day) Will keep back up with the updates. I just wasn't sure if anyone was listening  haha have a nice day guys and gals. I'll post a short update if I train later, today is supposed to be my off day but I'm feeling very motivated to go work out. Peace!


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 12, 2017)

Nieldsy19 said:


> The last few days haven't been very exciting, that's why I was holding off on posting. I'm in that DNP Limbo where you aren't really losing much weight but still sweating like crazy. I think the weight is finally starting to come off, and in my experience once it starts it's very consistent until I end my cycle. We shall see. Strength and stamina is seriously down. Girlfriend can't stand to sleep next to me. No sex because she's pregnant and I've told her I'm taking DNP, lord knows what that yellow splooge could do. Kind of scary to think about. But yeah, nothing out of the ordinary. Currently at 226.4 so I'm down roughly 5 pounds. If I start losing at the same rate I did last cycle I'll be beyond satisfied. (1.5-2lbs every day) Will keep back up with the updates. I just wasn't sure if anyone was listening  haha have a nice day guys and gals. I'll post a short update if I train later, today is supposed to be my off day but I'm feeling very motivated to go work out. Peace!



Strength is down here but stamina has been solid. Was struggling with weights tonight during skwaats that I normally have no issues with.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Today is the beginning of day 8. Blazing ********* hot!!! I kind of start to enjoy it in some sick way after a while... haha. I don't like the lethargy and being a weakling... lifts are down, I keep almost forgetting I'm running dnp and I put normal exercise weight on at first a few times each training session and I struggle like hell through that set. I've nearly stopped cardio all together except for about ten minutes of walking. Which I am fine with.  Night sweats are the worst though. I can't stand waking up after being asleep for 3 hours being drenched in sweat and uncomfortable. I attribute a lot of my weight loss from previous cycles due to me not sleeping with any a/c on or open windows. But this go around I sleep probably half the night with an open window and the other half with a closed window and I'm sweating much less. I will never run this substance in the summer. I actually like it during the winter because it does get pretty cold this time of year where I live, so this makes it bearable. I stayed at my girlfriends last night and she doesn't own a scale. I'll head back to my place a little later and post again with weight loss so far. I have a feeling it's not as significant as last time. Oh well, I'll be happy with any progress I make! Have a nice day guys, I'll check in later.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 12, 2017)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*
I just weighed myself, after eating all my meals and I weighed in at 226.6 so if I had to make a guess I'll be a tad over 224 tomorrow morning. Progress isn't going as quickly as I think it did last time, but I could be incorrect! Thanks to everyone who is following


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 14, 2017)

I am in for the ride w. ya how long does it seem to take to see lose on dnp? Peoplr told me my first time to run 250mg for 4 weeks. Figured I would learn as much as i can before going on it.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm a tad baffled right now to be honest. My weight is nearly back up to where I started again. My first cycle I had all the sides and literally lost next to nothing. The next time I did it the weight dropped off me soooo quickly. 1.5-2lbs a day, no joke. I know it's official I have an extremely reputable source and I know what the sides feel like. I'm feeling discouraged. I'm gonna keep it up though and try and work harder. This time last cycle I was already down probably about 15 pounds. Not much has changed from then to now, this time I'm actually counting calories and stuff where as last time I'm not. I'm feeling fine energy wise so I'm going to cut calories a little and up my workout intensity. Could it be I jumped the gun with getting back on it too soon? Who knows. Im just very confused right now... and as I said I'm discouraged. I'm not a quitter though so I'm gonna stick it out (as long as my health is not in danger, which it currently isn't) I was so excited and hoping to get to 200 lbs but it doesn't look like that is going to happen with this cycle. Guess I'll have to do it the old fashioned way. I still have a little less than two weeks left in my cycle, maybe more possibly depending if I feel I can handle more of it on that last scheduled day. The only thing I could possibly think of is that I'm drinking much more water this go around, and I'm just holding a ton of water. I'm not sure how to determine whether I'm holding water or not? Any info about that is much appreciated. Workouts are generally the same. Hot and not satisfying due to low strength and stamina. I'm pushing through it though!! Thanks again to anyone checking in!


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 15, 2017)

donjuanelite said:


> I am in for the ride w. ya how long does it seem to take to see lose on dnp? Peoplr told me my first time to run 250mg for 4 weeks. Figured I would learn as much as i can before going on it.



I think 250mg at 4 weeks is very reasonable. Sides will not be very noticeable in my opinion and at that rate i would say about a week to 10 days until you see any results, due to it needing to build up in your system and 250mg being a low dose. But that all depends on calories, training, YOUR BODY, etc. there are many variables. Feel free to shoot me a pm if you have any more questions I'll gladly help you out in any way I can


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm was to 233 on the dot today. I'm definitely beginning to think I'm just holding a lot of water weight. I hope that's the case! Can't wait to see the results a week after I stop taking the dnp. So that means so far, I'm down 8 pounds in a little over two weeks which I suppose is about average results, but nothing compared to my last cycle. Workouts are in the **** GUTTER. I'm getting to that point where I feel like stopping, not because I'm having any adverse affects, but because I'm tired of the best and lethargy. Plus not banging my girlfriend sucks and she now makes me sleep on the couch!! Oh well. Despite the scale not really reflecting anything significant, I believe I feel a good deal less fat on my stomach and I think my abs are getting more definition. I have 15 caps left, so I guess that means one more week!! Thank god it will be over. So my goal of 200lbs doesn't seem reachable now so I'm gonna shoot for 215. Thanks to anyone checking in. Feel free to post any questions comments or concerns!!


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 20, 2017)

So, I took my last dose yesterday. I bumped up to 750 the last 3 days. Boy oh boy. That was too much. I will never run it that high ever again. There's no need in my opinion. Lost ten pounds in two weeks, still waiting for this water weight to come off. I have a feeling I'm holding a ton of water because my water intake was about doubled from previous cycles. Drinking anywhere from 3-4 gallons a day. Can't wait to get my energy back. The lethargy at 750mg is unbearable for me. My first cycle is in the works and I imagine I'm going to do a two week run at 500mg following that. I'm not sure if my post count is high enough yet to post pictures, but if it is I will post pictures once the glycogen has returned to my muscles and I drop water weight. Not super satisfied with the results as I was expecting the same results as last time, but I suppose I'm pleased. Thanks to everyone who stayed tuned!


----------



## Redbone (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update, Nieldsy19.
I'd like to ask you a few questions in private but I can't send you a private message because I'm new on this message board. 

Can you please shoot me a private message?

Thanks


----------



## jblifts82 (Aug 15, 2017)

Where did you end up for total weight loss on this.


----------

